# Robert Plant



## CrazyChester (Oct 27, 2007)

Perfect name for a Marijuana forum. I'm watching RP on Soundstage, What a fantastic show. He's still got it!


----------



## joemomma (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah, Robert Plant.... Once WAAAYYY back in the day I got a perm cuz I wanted my hair to look like his. It didn't work, looked more like a brunette bozo the clown.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 30, 2007)

With a name like Bozo, do you really have to include, "the clown". (Jerry Seinfeld)


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 30, 2007)

plant and led zep were my fave band back in the 70,s. 
rock on robert


----------



## shenagen (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I was very pleasantly surprised with the new stuff...someone else that surprised me was steve earl's new stuff. They have been playin alot of both on my local ind. radio.


----------

